# SLi not detected



## mawbzee (Jul 24, 2010)

I have 2 x 250 gts in SLi on a 680i mobo.
Sli has been enabled and is working but when i open GPU-Z it is still saying disabled at the bottom.
I have reinstalled it and my graphics cards, and the nvidia drivers but nothing has made any difference.
Any one know why GPU-Z is failing to recognise my SLi set up?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

ive heard of issues with the 680i chipset when used with a quadcore CPU, dunno about SLI but Id say test games to see what performance u are getting at a certain resolution.


----------



## mawbzee (Jul 24, 2010)

I am using a Q6600 with a very tiny overclock on it.

I am having no problems in any games and everything seems to be running as it should, i just cant work out why GPU-Z is telling me that SLi is disabled when it isnt,:shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 24, 2010)

well if u think it is working but GPU isnt, i say dont worry about GPUz, but if in doubt of the program send a message to w1zzard just to let him know of a certain glitch.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2010)

When enabling SLI IIRC in the past you had to restart to get everything to detect properly. Have you done so?


----------



## mawbzee (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, a number of times. I think it might be a glitch with GPU-Z


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 25, 2010)

which nvidia driver version are you using?


----------



## mawbzee (Jul 25, 2010)

im using the latest one. i downloaded the newest drivers 2 or 3 days ago. its 257 or 258 i think. i didnt really take much notice of what the version number was.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 25, 2010)

If you can, throw out a GPU-z screen shot that way W1z can see what's going on via front panel.


----------

